# How I addressed my GERD...



## Jayydaut (Mar 10, 2017)

I write to share my experience with Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease as a matter of my wanting to do some good, for you - the person reading these words because like I once did, you're suffering as a result of GERD, and searching for a means to address the disease without surrendering to surgery, or a life-long dependence on a prescription medication.

If you have not been diagnosed - see a medical Doctor at once. First rule out the possibility of your complaint being the result of a condition other than GERD before making any attempt to address the disease on your own by following mine or anyone else's non-professional advice.

I am five foot eleven, male, and weighed one hundred and fifty five pounds (I have since lost ten pounds) at the time my GERD was diagnosed. My chief complaints being those of frequent heartburn, lung inflammation and seizures resulting in extreme difficulty in breathing.

I was occasionally unable to speak without coughing and or wheezing. Drinking half a glass of wine once sent me to the hospital. I could only sleep sitting up or on my right side. I suffered from fatigue, was constantly out of breath, and frequently found difficulty in taking deep breaths.

In short, I was experiencing symptoms typically associated with GERD, and became dependent on Dulera as a result.

At 58 years of age, under the supervision of a doctor, I was instructed to inhale eight doses of Dulera a day and was told I would need a surgically implanted device in order to return to my normal life.

However, within approximately three years of resarched trial and error, I had progressively reduced my dependence on Dulera to one dose at bedtime, then one dose every second or third night, and lastly to a complete reliance on diet, proper eating habits and exercise as a means to control and ultimately overcome the disease.

GERD no longer remains as a significant issue in my life. I am Dulera free, and have no need of a GERD related surgical procedure. Additionally, I now experience greater energy, vitality and a new found interest in exercise related activities.

I assume then you've been diagnosed, are using an inhaler under the supervision of a doctor; are desirous of returning to a life no longer dependent on a prescription medication, and do not wish to subject yourself to surgery.

Begin your recovery then by adopting an independent attitude towards food. Rise above social pressures, food advertising, emotional dependency on food and most importantly - your past eating history.

Do not allow family, friends, the occasions of your life, and the daily eating habits of your past to dictate your food choices. You have Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease because all or some combination of these aspects of your life worked against you.

Diet and exercise to survive - not to entertain. Eat and exercise in order to experience strength and vitality throughout your day - every day. Make perfect health your focus in life.

* Give your body every conceivable means by which to heal itself.*

Eat only gluten free foods, along with fruits and vegetables. Drink no less than two (most recommend three) liters of water a day.

Beef, dairy products, chicken including eggs and farmed fish are the end result of highly modified animal feed products and production methods intended to achieve rapid animal growth, and are therefore unfit for human consumption.

All processed foods contain additives harmful to the body. This as a result of having undergone production processes intended to extend product shelf life; or in the case of alcohol, caffeine and tobacco products - induce addiction.

Do not eat red meat, dairy products, chicken or fish. Do not smoke cigarettes, or drink liquids containing alcohol or caffeine. Do not eat processed foods of any kind.

Simply put - do not eat meat or dairy products, and do not drink liquids or eat foods that require an ingredients label.

Research the benefits of magnesium, find it in powered form, mix it with water and drink it throughout your day, everyday.

Know to a certainty, exactly what you're eating. Make all your own meals without exception. Do this in order to control what you eat as tightly as possible; thus providing you with the information you'll need to make effective incremental adjustments in your diet.

Every GERD diet book, essentially makes the same promise - the GERD sufferer can enjoy a fun and exciting diet (the book has for sale) while overcoming the effects of the disease. In other words, as a GERD sufferer, you can have your cake and eat it too.

Nonsense. Save your money.

Overcoming GERD can effectivly be achieved by accepting the disease as a reality in your life, and having the self-discipline to adopt a simple consistent diet, consistently eaten in the right way.

*Both eating technique, and eating the right foods are equally critical to your recovery.*

Eat slowly. Over-chew your food. Do not rush, force or otherwise hurry though a meal. Breath, relax and rinse with water between bites. Cleanse your esophagus and give it time to close with every bite of food you ingest.

Never over eat or fill your stomach. Work to eat as little as possible. Do this by eating a breakfast larger than lunch, make lunch your last meal of the day, and only snack in small quantities for dinner.

Eat early in your day and at regular intervals. Closely monitor how you feel as you make small changes in your diet as needed over time.

Be disciplined, focused and driven by a singular goal in your daily eating routine. Do this and you'll recover from GERD, or be able to go under the knife knowing you did everything you could to avoid having done so.

Poor eating habits and food choices support a billion dollar industry populated with pharmaceutical giants who's television advertisements treat heartburn, which in part leads to GERD, as if it were normal, even acceptable. Eat&#8230;the pharmaceutical giants tell us, fearlessly and with confidence, as much of whatever you want; knowing we offer for sale the relief you'll later need.

* Eat the right foods, in the proper amounts, the right way.*

My breakfast: Gluten free oatmeal, strawberries, a banana, blueberries, honey and a splash of carrageenan free almond milk. With a glass of water. Every morning - no exceptions.

Lunch: A smaller than breakfast salad of baby spinach, kale, romaine lettuce, tomato, nuts, brown rice, mushrooms, bell peppers, and a vegetarian gluten free dressing (an ingredients label exception). Again with a glass of water, everyday - no exceptions.

Dinner: Water and left over breakfast or lunch in one or two bite servings - or nothing at all.

I stop eating when my stomach tells me to do so, not when the bowls empty. I eat slowly, chewing until I've made a smoothie in my mouth; swallow gently and with care for my esophagus; then rinse with a small amount of water, and repeat.

Think of food as a fuel and nothing more. Not entertainment, comfort, love or anything it isn't. Your body only understands food as fuel and you must listen to your body - it's you.

My best.

*Links not mine, I make no endorsements of any book or food product.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

i read many times and from different sources that you shouldn't drink water with your meals because this dilutes your stomach acid causing indigestion and more heartburn.


----------



## Jayydaut (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey...Thanks for posting a reply. Your comment regarding water and when to drink it has always been my understanding as well. Namely that drinking water while eating causes the difficulties you listed.

My personal experience however differed greatly. Yours may not.

I overcame GERD in large part by experimenting with diet and eating technic while paying close attention to my results on a daily goal oriented basis. Constantly questioning every change I made, then taking what I thought was the appropriate action.

In this way, I arrived at a number of conclusions running contrary to conventional wisdom. Regardless, I succeeded, to my great joy and happiness, in overcoming my GERD.

I sincerely wish for your happiness as well, and for your speedy return to good health.

J.


----------



## member0731 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing this info it makes me feel better towards dealing with GERD.


----------

